# Cooler for Asus p8z77-I deluxe



## votum

Best option would be an AIO watercool dealy. I have H60, fits fine in SG07.

Pretty sure the axp140 does fit, i was under the impression it was the best for sg07 which is the same as sg08


----------



## armourcore9brker

AXP140 does not fit. Check the Beastly mATX/mITX thread.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> There are ways to mount an H60 (70/80 are too thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to the AP181 fan. They are kind of ghetto-rigging it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good distance away from the VRMs. It is still closer to center than other socket placements right next to the PCIe. The AXP-140 uses a 140mm fan (obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The full width of a mITX board is 170mm across. It is 145mm long. It was known for the fact that it would not interfere with the PCIe slot by which sockets were placed around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus socket appears to be a little further from the VRMs than the Zotac was from the PCIe. Taking this into account, while also considering that the AXP-140 would go to the edge of the board with the Zotac placement, I would safely assume that it will not fit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> The Asus socket appears to be a little further from the VRMs than the Zotac was from the PCIe. Taking this into account, while also considering that the AXP-140 would go to the edge of the board with the Zotac placement, I would safely assume that it will not fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you rotated the usual orientation 180 degrees? You can also use a 120mm fan with the AXP-140, but I fail to understand why it wouldn't work on on Asus' Z77-I Deluxe if the cooler was rotated 180 degrees seeing as there's even more room to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Woah I see what you're saying. The 30mm measurement in the photo you linked is irrelevant, because the there's nothing 28mm high on the board. If you extended past the 30mm shown below, and assumed where the PCIe would be going upwards (lol). How long is that? My guess is NOT 70mm, which is required and that would really suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit2: Well my guess is that this line is not 70mm, but if it is, the AXP-140 would fit no problem.
> 
> 
> Edit3: LOL my partner is a physicist/mathematical genius and she figured out (using pixels) that the above red line above is ~60mm. I'm kind of bummed now
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> On the SG08, there is not much room on the sides of the motherboard. So no turning 90 degrees.
> 
> A 120mm fan won't make a difference since the heatsink itself is 140 to accommodate the normal 140 fan.
> 
> This is very flaky logic and I didn't feel like spending time in PS with scaling (it's late here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> Basically I created a 170x170mm square in sketchup and scaled a picture to fit it. I cropped the picture to only be the board. I measured 27.5mm towards the VRM board (based on how it measures up on the Zotac board). Then added the rest to the other side of the dot in this case 112.5mm and that is my result.
> 
> Is it definitive? Not really. But it is the closest I can get reasonably without having a board to measure directly.
> 
> EDIT: I'd also like to take this time to admit that upon further inspection, I was wrong about the cooler normally hanging off the side of the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> On the SG08, there is not much room on the sides of the motherboard. So no turning 90 degrees.
> A 120mm fan won't make a difference since the heatsink itself is 140 to accommodate the normal 140 fan.
> This is very flaky logic and I didn't feel like spending time in PS with scaling (it's late here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Basically I created a 170x170mm square in sketchup and scaled a picture to fit it. I cropped the picture to only be the board. I measured 27.5mm towards the VRM board (based on how it measures up on the Zotac board). Then added the rest to the other side of the dot in this case 112.5mm and that is my result.
> Is it definitive? Not really. But it is the closest I can get reasonably without having a board to measure directly.
> EDIT: I'd also like to take this time to admit that upon further inspection, I was wrong about the cooler normally hanging off the side of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've already admitted defeat lol, but I said 180, not 90 degrees. Regardless, like we both said you'd need 71mm of room below the chip and there's only 60mm (Red line in photo). I am a very sad panda, because I planned on getting all of this into an already packed SG05...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*
> 
> *insert dramatic music* Nooooooooo! not asrock T___T
> Sigh....
> hm... we need cpu cooler risers now of some sort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I think I'm definitely going with the Archon inside of a Bitfenix Prodigy, coupled with 7 TY-140 fans in total
Click to expand...





We can't really know what will fit since it is not released yet. I actually think any short tower cooler will be fine. They demoed a NH-D14 to fit on it so height is the only issue with most symmetrical coolers.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Tower cooler sure, but a lot of us don't have that much room veritcally. After looking at the 3D drawing of the NH-L14, I don't think it will fit. I'm assuming the socket dimension is 50mm, meaning you would need 37mm between the socket and the daughterboard. The Samuel 17 extends 27mm towards the PCIe on my current board, leaving me with 1mm to spare, and it doesn't look like the socket/daughterboard gap gains the extra 10mm that's needed. Either way, it's going to be close. None of the other coolers mentioned work for me, given that I only have 85mm of vertical room. I'd rather buy the BitFenix Prodigy so I can put on a huge Thermalright cooler (Silver Arrow, Archon, or HR-02) than try to make something work in SG07/SG08.



Edit: After digging a little more, it looks like the NH-L14 will fit in its original orientation. The Archon fits, which has 42.55mm between its fins and base, so the NH-L14, having 43mm from fins to base, should be able to hang over the daughtboard. The only problem with this orientation, is that it'll probably extend to far. Oh and I still don't think there will be enough room in rotated 180 degrees as mentioned above.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Techreport needs to do a review of this board. They're the only ones who actually measure socket distances and everything else.

Then all this speculation can go away and we'll have solid numbers.


----------



## Microstar

I'm also going for SG08 and the p8z77-i..but most likely I'll be pairing them up with H60 AIO..I wonder if a H80 fits without modifications...


----------



## armourcore9brker

I managed to fit an H80 in my little case but I had to use a slim 12.5mm fan.

SG08 fits up to 117mm. Let's assume that is without the AP181 fan in the top.
AP181 is 32mm thick meaning you get 85mm if you decide to keep the top fan.

H80 is 38mm thick and the pump is about the size of 1U hs/fan (29mm).

That leaves about 22mm of space in between the rad and the pump. So barely enough for a slim 12.5mm fan.

Things like the pump is just an estimate so take it with a grain of salt.

There have been people that have gotten an H70 inside of an SG07 so it should be similar.


----------



## n01z

Isn't 117mm space for cooler in sg07/08 with AP181 ?


----------



## minnus

Edit ~ I'm being silly


----------



## armourcore9brker

Huh? It can and we never speculated on that part.

It'd be pretty bad for a company to make a fan mount that doesn't work for the intended audience.


----------



## minnus

Whoops ~ I'm tired, lol. I replaced AP181 with AXP140 in my head...


----------



## armourcore9brker

Figured as much. We all need more sleep these days.


----------



## Microstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> I managed to fit an H80 in my little case but I had to use a slim 12.5mm fan.
> 
> SG08 fits up to 117mm. Let's assume that is without the AP181 fan in the top.
> AP181 is 32mm thick meaning you get 85mm if you decide to keep the top fan.
> 
> H80 is 38mm thick and the pump is about the size of 1U hs/fan (29mm).
> 
> That leaves about 22mm of space in between the rad and the pump. So barely enough for a slim 12.5mm fan.
> 
> Things like the pump is just an estimate so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> There have been people that have gotten an H70 inside of an SG07 so it should be similar.


I see, guess I can safely buy a H80 for my SG08








May I know which slim 12.5mm fan are u using?


----------



## n01z

Found it








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEtpzEALLFQ&feature=player_detailpage#t=93s

You dont need to go slim fan with it and sg07/08, but you need to remove ap181.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Well I have seen the video. He uses two 25mm fans.

The AP181 is 32mm so if you want to use the AP181, you need a slim fan on the bottom half.

I use a Scythe fan.

They make lower RPM ones if you don't want it to be as loud.


----------



## sbao26975

So it is likely that the AXP-140 won't fit on the ASUS, but will on the Asrock Z77, correct?


----------



## armourcore9brker

It'll fit fine on anything that uses the traditional socket layout (i.e. everyoneexceptasus).


----------



## minnus

Could we mount THIS to the AP181?


----------



## sbao26975

If that's the case, I may just jump on an AXP-140 for $60 shipped...I foresee the Asrock being cheaper than the ASUS anyways.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Could we mount THIS to the AP181?


The problem with any 180mm rad is that it has a tank on the end of it and does not fit with the way that the SG08 is designed.


----------



## n01z

There are prices for those boards in some shops in Europe and it stands like this asus - 225 USD, asrock - 160 USD.
Of course it isnt available but the price is there, and of course in US it will be cheaper.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n01z*
> 
> There are prices for those boards in some shops in Europe and it stands like this asus - 225 USD, asrock - 160 USD.
> Of course it isnt available but the price is there, and of course in US it will be cheaper.


That asrock is starting to look very appealing now...


----------



## sbao26975

Will the AXP-140 fit in the new Zotac Z77?


----------



## armourcore9brker

It should. Zotac chose a conventional placement for the socket.


----------



## Budice

I do wonder what prices will be. These new Z77 motherboards seem to command quite the premium.


----------



## minnus

What about SilverStone's NT06-E ?

www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=190&area=usa


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Could we mount THIS to the AP181?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with any 180mm rad is that it has a tank on the end of it and does not fit with the way that the SG08 is designed.
Click to expand...

what if you had the AP181 below the EPIC 180?
the tank likely could extend over the edge of the GPU, yes?


----------



## armourcore9brker

It mounts into a frame though. That runs from front to back. You might be able to if you cut that frame piece. Also remember that if the tank is directly over the GPU you will have issues with the tubing.


----------



## subnet

Can you do a 3D Overlay of the ETD T60 vs P8Z77-I using the following dimensions? The board uses the standard 17 cm x 17 cm ITX measurements.

http://i.imgur.com/0p96H.png


----------



## Fonne

Do any know the total height of the board ? (From bottom to top of the VRM Board) ....





Look like the total height is about the same as the memory (XPG™ Gaming v2.0), but do any got the exact dimension ?


----------



## n01z

It looks like ASrock Z77E-ITX isnt using standard layout :/ Comparing it to Zotac Z68-ITX WiFi, ASrock cpu socket is closer to pcie slot than in zotac.

Scratch that its dosnt matter axp-140 fits because it is the same as on previous board z68m-itx and there it was ok.


----------



## robbii

I've been living with my SG08 build since January and I'm not happy with parts of it. I've got the asrock Z68M-ITX board in there with an H80. the z68M has issues so I'm about to pull the trigger on the p8z77-I. the H80 is louder than I'd like it to be so I'm going to switch out to what I'm thinking will be an NH-C12P SE14. Anyhow, sharing pics of the current system and a sketchup study of what I'm thinking:

AP181 moved out of the way to show the interior, orange heatsinks were added to the MOSFETS, I was able to get my i2500K stable to 4.2Ghz w/o throttling in real world applications


Side View of everything shoehorned in there, the H80 radiator mounts easily to the AP181, the sketchy part is managing the coolant lines so that they resolve themselves in a manner that doesn't interfere with other parts in the system


The NH-C12P looks like it has a fair likelihood of actually working, if I can find better photos/images, I'll be able to build a much more precise CAD model.


----------



## Jocelyn84

WOW, the SG08 with an H80 looks like it has even less room to breath than my SG05 with an H60. Let us know how the NH-C12P SE14 works out


----------



## armourcore9brker

If you want the Asus mITX board is up here

That is a pretty accurate model of it so you'll get a better idea with heights etc and can even add the ram/gpu too.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> If you want the Asus mITX board is up here
> That is a pretty accurate model of it so you'll get a better idea with heights etc and can even add the ram/gpu too.


Thank you and +1









Edit: So I started looking through the manual and saw this. I don't know what chip was in the board when they took these screenshots, but it looks scary to me lol
That's with the CPU voltage @ 0.832V


----------



## nicke85

This MoBo deserve the best mITX chasse.
I suggest Lian LI TU-200B PC
http://lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=585&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64&g=spec

and here is a review
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h77el9JOAs

also i wait from reseler in Serbia to bring me this MBO next week, because i want to build ITX system for me now too


----------



## Ksarus

Is there any updates about best cooler for p8z77-i/sg05 combination after mb release? Is Samuel 17 still the best choice?


----------



## Pastel

How does the H80/H60 mount to the AP180? Is there a bracket involved? Does said bracket cover up the rest of the 180mm fan? And how does a H80/H60 compare to a air cooler, where the 180mm fan is blasting air directly towards the cooler. It seems to me that an air cooler would cool better than a closed loop water cooling system in the SG08's case. Correct me if I'm wrong, I'm trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## armourcore9brker

No "normal" way. There are some ideas I have and people have done it with things like hot glue and such.

I just need an AP181 to test my idea.


----------



## Ksarus

Does anyone understand hieroglyphs? It seems like here someone tried NH-L12 on p8z77-i:
http://www.chiphell.com/thread-459969-1-1.html


----------



## nicke85

This is overclocking board so Noctua NH-D14 must fit


----------



## Ksarus

Noctua NH-D14 - not in sg05


----------



## Ksarus

p8z77-i and axp-140 (for those who are interested):



From here:http://www.chiphell.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=460457&page=1#pid12306428


----------



## Struck

Hello.
im new in here









i am looking for a cooler my self on asus p8z77-i deluxe and sugo 08 (same as you)
and i was looking on the noctua coolers.
ive been talking to their support, and together we found out that the NH-C12-SE14 will fit the bill,
and the C14 might too (without top fan),
here is a picture placement of the C14 on a asus p8z77-i motherboard



the only ploblem is that the cooler is sticking out over the side of the board (agenst the PSU) and i calculated it to be arround 1.6cm its sticking out over the board, my question is now how much space is there between the motherboard and the PSU?

btw the cooler will just clear the VRM board by about 3mm (lil close i know)


----------



## armourcore9brker

The way that the 3.5" HDD and the cage is, I would say that it will not fit at all. I think they are right next to each other.


----------



## n01z

You can try Phanteks PH-TC14CS
http://www.phanteks.com/index.php?p=products_3&id=24&cate=1
it should fit without top fan, but its just my calculation.


----------



## robbii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struck*
> 
> am looking for a cooler my self on asus p8z77-i deluxe and sugo 08 (same as you) and i was looking on the noctua coolers. ive been talking to their support, and together we found out that the NH-C12-SE14 will fit the bill,
> and the C14


I have the setup you've described. It fits. I ripped out the asrock garbage in my earlier post, will post pictures when I get time. I just got it put together tonite, won't have time to tweak it till later this month.

I was only able to comfortably fit the cooler with the heat pipes facing forward, all other positions had some kind of interference. I used memory that did not have tall heat spreaders which was key to getting the cooler in without modiifcations.

*SG08 + P8Z77-I + NH-C12* (+ Vengeance Low Profile Low Voltage DDR):




*SG08 + Z68m-ITX/HT + H80* (+ Vengeance DDR), what came out:


So far, it runs infinitely quieter and not any warmer than the H80


----------



## SI51

What CPU are you running robbii? OC'd?


----------



## robbii

2500k, haven't tried overclocking this build yet. The same processor in the guts that were taken out were 4.1Ghz stable in synthetic, 4.4Ghz stable in real world


----------



## Vortaku

What kind of noise did the h80 make? Looking at it for my sg08 build


----------



## robbii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortaku*
> 
> What kind of noise did the h80 make? Looking at it for my sg08 build


I would describe the H80 pump as a "whirring" noise that is louder than both power supply and video card. The fan on the H80 is quiet only at low speeds, if it picks up it is quite noticeable. If you search the web, you should be able to find audio samples of the H80 as well as the Antec equivalent.


----------



## armourcore9brker

I don't really notice the sound over my PSU fan. Could be because it's some 40mm fan though.

The fan for the cooler is a slipstream 2000rpm so it is a bit louder but nothing unbearable to me.


----------



## Vortaku

Planned on getting some 1850 typhoons


----------



## Fonne

Do any got the total height ? - From the bottom of the PCB, to the top of the VRM board ? (In mm)


----------



## Struck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbii*
> 
> I have the setup you've described. It fits. I ripped out the asrock garbage in my earlier post, will post pictures when I get time. I just got it put together tonite, won't have time to tweak it till later this month.
> I was only able to comfortably fit the cooler with the heat pipes facing forward, all other positions had some kind of interference. I used memory that did not have tall heat spreaders which was key to getting the cooler in without modiifcations.
> *SG08 + P8Z77-I + NH-C12* (+ Vengeance Low Profile Low Voltage DDR):
> 
> 
> 
> *SG08 + Z68m-ITX/HT + H80* (+ Vengeance DDR), what came out:
> 
> So far, it runs infinitely quieter and not any warmer than the H80


This is nice to see.
how about the pci-e slot ? is it blocked when the fan is mounted ?
how about noise? when you have both fans installed?
is cooling any better when the fan is mounted on the cooler, when if its not ?
i would also like to know the temps on your cpu

do you have any ODD installed ? because i just recived my case and an sony ODD and it dosent fit entirely
see my pics:




its a Sony Optiarc DVD±RW, AD-7693H Slim Line Slot-IN drive.

it have the same dimensions as the recomended drive for this case (http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=271&area=usa)
so i dont understand it.


----------



## Struck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Do any got the total height ? - From the bottom of the PCB, to the top of the VRM board ? (In mm)


the height should be 43mm of the VRM board.


----------



## gist901

What kinda of temps are you experiencing with that cooler??

I right now have an extremely loud and obnoxious H60 that I'm want to pull my hair out, but the temps are pretty good, Idle 30C, Top around 55C-60C with just the one fan provided in the kit.

*Edit* - I'm running an i5 3570K at stock speeds, no OC


----------



## robbii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struck*
> 
> This is nice to see.
> how about the pci-e slot ? is it blocked when the fan is mounted ?
> how about noise? when you have both fans installed?
> is cooling any better when the fan is mounted on the cooler, when if its not ?
> i would also like to know the temps on your cpu
> do you have any ODD installed ? because i just recived my case and an sony ODD and it dosent fit entirel.


PCI -E slot has no interference with the fan.
Quiet, nearly silent.
CPU seems to idle between 32°-36°C.
I haven't max'ed out my cpu yet so I don't know how loud it will let it get, still quieter than the H80 with the waterblock pump only w/o a fan.
I have an opti-arc ODD, it fits similar to how your pictures show, I have accidentally inserted a disc in the gap between the top of the drive and the uppermost part of the drive.

2500K, 4.1 stable, seemed to be fine at 4.3 but It was crashing due to what may be some kind of video card driver issue, it seems like it will hit 4.4 np, don't know how much farther it's worth for me to push it since it runs nearly 24/7 with barely any load on it.


----------



## ChristofferC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struck*
> 
> Hello.
> im new in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am looking for a cooler my self on asus p8z77-i deluxe and sugo 08 (same as you)
> and i was looking on the noctua coolers.
> ive been talking to their support, and together we found out that the NH-C12-SE14 will fit the bill,
> and the C14 might too (without top fan),
> here is a picture placement of the C14 on a asus p8z77-i motherboard
> 
> the only ploblem is that the cooler is sticking out over the side of the board (agenst the PSU) and i calculated it to be arround 1.6cm its sticking out over the board, my question is now how much space is there between the motherboard and the PSU?
> btw the cooler will just clear the VRM board by about 3mm (lil close i know)


I can confirm that the NH-C14 does fit on the P8Z77-I with the bottom fan mounted.


----------



## Struck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristofferC*
> 
> I can confirm that the NH-C14 does fit on the P8Z77-I with the bottom fan mounted.


yes i figures this out, but nice to know in real life too








but i dont think it will fit in sugo 08 anyway
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbii*
> 
> PCI -E slot has no interference with the fan.
> Quiet, nearly silent.
> CPU seems to idle between 32°-36°C.
> I haven't max'ed out my cpu yet so I don't know how loud it will let it get, still quieter than the H80 with the waterblock pump only w/o a fan.
> I have an opti-arc ODD, it fits similar to how your pictures show, I have accidentally inserted a disc in the gap between the top of the drive and the uppermost part of the drive.
> 2500K, 4.1 stable, seemed to be fine at 4.3 but It was crashing due to what may be some kind of video card driver issue, it seems like it will hit 4.4 np, don't know how much farther it's worth for me to push it since it runs nearly 24/7 with barely any load on it.


thats okay. ive heard that there is alot of problems when the ODD compability and this case. so i will just have to live with it.


----------



## gavrook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristofferC*
> 
> I can confirm that the NH-C14 does fit on the P8Z77-I with the bottom fan mounted.


What case have you got it in? Does it cover the PCIe or RAM slots at all? Thanks


----------



## nicke85

I found the Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 may fit on Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe.
Also default slim fan can be replaced with normal 25mm fan and cooler can cooling the ram








http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/big-shuriken-2.html


----------



## firehorse

Hi,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristofferC*
> 
> I can confirm that the NH-C14 does fit on the P8Z77-I with the bottom fan mounted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavrook*
> 
> What case have you got it in? Does it cover the PCIe or RAM slots at all? Thanks


I would appreciate if you can share more about the Noctua NH-C14 with the P8Z77-I.

Which direction are the bends of the heatpipes facing? Does fit in all 4 directions or can it only fit in certain directions on the board.

Some pics would be great 

Thanks


----------



## bondisdead

Are you sure that Big Shuriken will fit? There is the potenial blockage of the power-circuitry daughter board on the edge of the motherboard.


----------



## nicke85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bondisdead*
> 
> Are you sure that Big Shuriken will fit? There is the potenial blockage of the power-circuitry daughter board on the edge of the motherboard.


My mistake i have board in hand and meter and it show that it can't fit


----------



## bondisdead

yes, do share! I am putting this mobo in the Lian Li Q08 SFF case, but have had nothing but clearance issues with various heatsink configurations. This board might pose blockage issues when the fan is on the bottom, while my case might have issues even without the top-mounted fan.


----------



## czerole

I am very curious about this board and the availability of coolers and I would be very disappointed if the daughter board ends up being a hindrance; the scheme of the Asrock is certainly appealing but not as _oomph_ as this offering from Asus. I am glad the Noctua fits, however it's pricey - though acceptable for an air cooler. I am disappointed that the Scythe may have issues, have you guys considered the Zalman CNPS7000C-Cu? The CNPS7000-AlCu is just as good because apparently for the size all copper doesn't make a significant difference.



Specs:
Dimensions 109(L) x 107(W) x 63(H) mm
Weight 750g
Base Material Pure Copper
Dissipation Area 2,890㎠
Bearing Type 2 Ball-Bearing
Speed 1,350rpm ± 10% ~ 2,400rpm ± 10%
Noise Level 17.0dBA ± 10% ~ 24.0dBA ± 10%

Product Link(s):
Newegg Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118047
Zalman Link: http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=311

Cool,








:


----------



## nicke85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bondisdead*
> 
> yes, do share! I am putting this mobo in the Lian Li Q08 SFF case, but have had nothing but clearance issues with various heatsink configurations. This board might pose blockage issues when the fan is on the bottom, while my case might have issues even without the top-mounted fan.


Ok no problem here are pics..
Maybe it can fit but i don't have the cooler to confirm. Regards



and here are scythe big shuriken 2


----------



## vAro

Anyone knows if a Prolimatech Megahalems fit on this board?
Here is a 3D drawing: http://www.prolimatech.com/uploadfile/en/news/UploadPic/20113151418899399.jpg

40mm from the base to the fins. The Daughterboard is 43mm high.
It could fit, because its laying on the socket (and the cpu).

Any experiences?


----------



## Daddyboy

Hey Guys...

I' am new here, and i subscribed specially to show you guys some pictures of my new HTPC







with the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe with a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B

Does it fits??















https://vimeo.com/43560652

*Update:*

There is a small issue with the backplate!!! A pin from the chipset heatsink is coming loose when the backplate screws are tightened.

You need to make an extra hole in the backplate as seen on the pictures below..







Greetz from Holland


----------



## nicke85

Thank you Daddyboy for information. Now I will buy Big Shuriken 2








also take a look for DFS123812H-3000


----------



## Daddyboy

A good choice.. The big shuriken is a very quiet cooler, which makes it possible to have a decent overclock, my system is running at 4 Ghz at the moment and i have plenty of headroom for more.

Another fan is a no go for me. I need the space for 2 HDD's and 1 SSD. It's not the best choice for airflow but it works fine at the moment..
A graphic card (a Sapphire HD 7850) comes after the summer... No need for gaming when the sun is shining









More pics of my system in a Silverstone SG 06















Greetz from Holland


----------



## sblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czerole*
> 
> I am very curious about this board and the availability of coolers and I would be very disappointed if the daughter board ends up being a hindrance; the scheme of the Asrock is certainly appealing but not as _oomph_ as this offering from Asus. I am glad the Noctua fits, however it's pricey - though acceptable for an air cooler. I am disappointed that the Scythe may have issues, have you guys considered the Zalman CNPS7000C-Cu? The CNPS7000-AlCu is just as good because apparently for the size all copper doesn't make a significant difference.
> 
> Specs:
> Dimensions 109(L) x 107(W) x 63(H) mm
> Weight 750g
> Base Material Pure Copper
> Dissipation Area 2,890㎠
> Bearing Type 2 Ball-Bearing
> Speed 1,350rpm ± 10% ~ 2,400rpm ± 10%
> Noise Level 17.0dBA ± 10% ~ 24.0dBA ± 10%
> Product Link(s):
> Newegg Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118047
> Zalman Link: http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=311
> Cool,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


This heatsink wouldn't work for me. The fins totally cover the RAM slots. Also, the ASUS heatsink on the motherboard prevents you from actually attaching the Zalman heatsink to the motherboard even with no RAM installed.

IMG_1261.JPG 2780k .JPG file


----------



## nicke85

Daddyboy, your build is very nice.I am waiting for Lian Li TU-PC200B case and Big Shuriken 2 is the perfect for my build because fan can be 80mm in height.
When i finish all i'll post my photos too








Greetings from Serbia!


----------



## INvaTOr

Hello,

I am gathering parts to build my own mini itx syxtem and for my custom build case i am planing to make i believe the Thermaltake SpinQ VT would be the ideal cooler.
I sent a message to both ASUS and Thermaltake asking if the cooler fits. ASUS replied with a definite NO, Thermaltake responded with " the Noctua D14 covers a larger area than the SpinQ VT and shares the same measurement from the base plate to the bottom of the fins ", linking this very helpful to me topic.

So i just wanted to see if anyone here might know a bit more if this cooler will fit the P8Z77-I Deluxe m/b. What i am conserned is if teh cooler stays clear from then ASUS miniboard on the top of the b/m and if i need to get some low profile RAM dimms.

Thank you in advance for your advice and comments,
INvaTOr


----------



## Gruelius

anyone want to confirm the NH-C14?


----------



## Gruelius

doesnt fit with lower fan,

if the heatpipes go towards the ram it extends beyond the rear of the board by about 5mm.

going to dremel out a portion of the SG08. tried drilling it out but messed it up so will just dremel out a big panel.


----------



## firehorse

Hi,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruelius*
> 
> doesnt fit with lower fan,
> if the heatpipes go towards the ram it extends beyond the rear of the board by about 5mm.
> going to dremel out a portion of the SG08. tried drilling it out but messed it up so will just dremel out a big panel.


Does the Noctua NH-C14 with the lower fan fit the Asus p8z77-I in any of the other possible orientations?

Heat pipe towards Graphics card slot ?
Heat pipe towards rear of the board ?
Heat pipe towards daughter board riser ?

I'm interested in putting that combination in a Lian Li - PC-Q08 case.

Any pics









Thanks


----------



## Gruelius

it clears the riser, i guess you could have it blocking the GFX card, cant be bothered re-arranging the mounting brackets to test this.


----------



## silverboi

I am also very interested in seeing if this fits. I was hoping to put the NH-C14 in a SG08 without running the top fan. I see it listed as fitting on the website but no photos on google so far.


----------



## Gruelius

it clears without the top fan perfectly, its just that the heatpipes void the first ram slot if the ram has heatspreaders (going to confirm this by cutting it off my new ram) and the heatpipes need to extend past the rear wall of the case (cut a slot for the tips).

Will 100% be verified tonight!


----------



## Gruelius

its f=12-3093-123-12-13912-

just spent what felt like 4 hours putting this together.

i was used to shuttle pc pain in the arse but this was crazy... never doing it again

killed a ram stick too when trying to remove the heatspreader but that is just me being a ******...

But yes it fits, clears top fan by about .75CM, lower fan fits JUST (<1mm) from back of case, but the heatpipes reuire a slot in the back of the case.

id be happier but the system is loud as heck because my gfx card's fan now goes straight out the side of the case... oh well, least its faster now..


----------



## silverboi

I was going to use low profile Corsair ram with this board. Is there a direction that you think might work without cutting the back of the case?
Again without the top fan. Do you have photos of your install?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gruelius

im actually less crabby now,

the quality of the case was much less than i expected for silverstone, but it was what i expected for a $220 specialty case that included a PSU. the PSU connecters and cable length was not thought out (PCIE power connectors could have been right angled maybe? some leads excessively long

The top fan im not a fan of *boom tish*, so im thinking of ditching it and just having the top nocturna fan on. Feels quite cheap anyway, makes wierd noises at low RPM.

Only thing is that if i use the nocturna it wont be a direct sort of feed anymore, unless i mount the nocturna to the top of the case then i lose the filter

Would you guys say that having just the cpu mounted HSF would be enough to get airflow for the VRM and ram all that?

Any other tips to get the heatspreaders off? i busted one stick.. other option is to just cut the crummy heatspreaders with a dremel, but i wouldnt trust my lovely hands with something that dainty.

or i could just use non XMP ram (is ddr3 as easy to push as the new chips are?) if i can get the regular stuff and run the XMP timings that would be sweet!


----------



## silverboi

Thank you so much for the pictures. Looks like its going to be a tight fit for me.
From the photos its difficult to tell how much space there is from the heatpipe bends to the hard drive/power supply area.
In your opinion, does it look like the cooler will be able to fit the opposite way that you've mounted?


----------



## Gruelius

wont fit that way,

as for north south i think itd fit but you wouldnt be able to run a lower fan.


----------



## silverboi

Seems like a tight fit no matter which way its mounted.


----------



## silverboi

Any updates or new photos of your build?


----------



## N10248

Just bought a Coolermaster 212 EVO for this board and guess what, the backplate hits the circuitry on the rear...



















Any similar size and priced coolers with plates that will fit safely - Corsair A50 maybee?


----------



## Uharez

N10248, can you use rubber pads between the backplate and the motherboard? They are probably included in your Coolermaster 212 EVO package and should dramatically decrease the stress on the circuitry.

I actually consider Cooler Master GeminII M4 for the board. I do not know if it fits well but I have seen a photo without any comments at http://vr-zone.com/articles/asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-review-redefining-the-itx-gaming-pc/15357-5.html Has anyone tried it?


----------



## r0kk

I am planning a build with this board in the Fractal Design Node 304 when it comes out later this month. Link to Case info: http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=94

It accomodates up to a 165mm tower heatsink -- is there any that fit this board correctly? It seems the backplates are the biggest problems. I have a drill and some tin snips and I'm not afraid to use them.

The Coolermaster 212 would be at a nice price, but the previous poster that tried didn't seem to find a way to make it work so I'm Guessing thats out....

I see the Noctua NH-D14 fits, but I am looking for alternative (hopefully cheaper ones!). However, this would definitely work in my case, and I could use the rear fan to replace the case's exhaust.

Alternately, I was also wondering if the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 would clear the rear exhaust fan.
Picture showing the fan depth: http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/4415/dsc6821k.jpg
Here is a previous picture by DaddyBoy in this thread showing the heatpipes going towards the back of the board: http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1a/600x450px-LL-1a48af0d_IMG_2328.jpeg


----------



## akromatic

would be nice to have more in depth detail on the C14 in the SG08


----------



## padrebuzero

I just tried an Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe with a huge Scythe Ninja 3 rev B cooler which is 16cm tall and it perfectly fits. Here are some photos without the fan:


----------



## r0kk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padrebuzero*
> 
> I just tried an Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe with a huge Scythe Ninja 3 rev B cooler which is 16cm tall and it perfectly fits. Here are some photos without the fan:


Thats PERFECT! I thought it was out because of its huge backplate but I am glad to see that it works!


----------



## padrebuzero

The Ninja 3 Rev B has the same backplate as the Big Shuriken 2 Rev B, on which Daddyboy had to make an extra hole not to loose one of the pin of the chipset heatsink. But that is not necessary you only need to rotate the backplate and that will do it


----------



## quebert

Does anyone know if a Coolermaster V8 will fit on this board?


----------



## bondisdead

yes, I have gotten the CM V8 to fit on the board. However, I just tried a CM GeminII S524, and unfortunately the backplate is hindered on one corner by a component, likely a capacitor. You can mount it, but you better not tighten that corner too much!

This makes me wonder why the V8 was not an issue, as I would think that the backplates would be similar...hmmmm...


----------



## quebert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bondisdead*
> 
> yes, I have gotten the CM V8 to fit on the board. However, I just tried a CM GeminII S524, and unfortunately the backplate is hindered on one corner by a component, likely a capacitor. You can mount it, but you better not tighten that corner too much!
> This makes me wonder why the V8 was not an issue, as I would think that the backplates would be similar...hmmmm...


Thank you for the reply! I don't know why but I really want the V8 so this is good news.


----------



## bondisdead

I will check it out tonight again, just to be sure that there is no blockage on the bottom. I no longer have it installed, as shown in the picture, as I went with a H50 instead. Just be very careful when you install the V8, as there is no way to tell which direction the air flows! It's not listed on the cooler itself, nor is it in the manual. Air flow right to left,when looking down at the top of the cooler where you can read the logo properly.

UPDATE: So I checked out the various CM mounting brackets (GenimII S524, M8 and V8). THey are all identical. Evidently when I built the system with the V8 mounted, I must have taken care of the resistor/capacitor on the back of the board.


----------



## MedRed

anyone know Zalman CNPS9900 Max if the will fit without obstructing the pcie?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118074


----------



## quebert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bondisdead*
> 
> I will check it out tonight again, just to be sure that there is no blockage on the bottom. I no longer have it installed, as shown in the picture, as I went with a H50 instead. Just be very careful when you install the V8, as there is no way to tell which direction the air flows! It's not listed on the cooler itself, nor is it in the manual. Air flow right to left,when looking down at the top of the cooler where you can read the logo properly.


Thanks, now I'm thinking about using the stock cooler and going with water in a month or so. The V8's seems too massive for such a small MB lol.


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> anyone know Zalman CNPS9900 Max if the will fit without obstructing the pcie?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118074


It does clear everything just fine.


----------



## ninong

i just bought this, a noctua c12p-se14, and a silverstone sg07. i hope everything fits.


----------



## rikkert

Im planning to get this board with Node 304. Will the Silverstone HE01 fit without any modifications on its backplate?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikkert*
> 
> Im planning to get this board with Node 304. Will the Silverstone HE01 fit without any modifications on its backplate?


I can't find anyone on OCN with HE01 listed as cooler for their rig. Better contact Silverstone support.


----------



## eatkabab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uharez*
> 
> N10248,
> I actually consider Cooler Master GeminII M4 for the board. I do not know if it fits well but I have seen a photo without any comments at http://vr-zone.com/articles/asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-review-redefining-the-itx-gaming-pc/15357-5.html Has anyone tried it?


I've been looking at that HSF for a week now in preparation for building this thing. That image looks very promising. Especially since I have Ripjaw ram with stupid extra heatsink 'teeth' sticking above the top edge of the ram PCB.

Can anyone confirm that the Cooler Master GeminII M4 fits?
http://vr-zone.com/articles/asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-review-redefining-the-itx-gaming-pc/15357-5.html

Thank you,
-Bob


----------



## siggie30

Looking at the noctua site. It states: "NH-d14 is obscured by the daughter board". Is this true, or is it just touching? I looked at the at the German site that had pictures of the install, and it did not look like they fouled.


----------



## Phillyacct

Long time lurker, first time poster...
How about a Silverstone NT06-Pro - they just came out. For the Sugo - recommended on the Silverstone site (30-33mm for RAM)
OR
Fractal Node 304 - Mount a Silverstone FHP 141 on top - the fins will clear the daughter board (50-52 mm for RAM)


----------



## firehorse

Hi,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struck*
> 
> Hello.
> im new in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am looking for a cooler my self on asus p8z77-i deluxe and sugo 08 (same as you)
> and i was looking on the noctua coolers.
> ive been talking to their support, and together we found out that the NH-C12-SE14 will fit the bill,
> and the C14 might too (without top fan),
> here is a picture placement of the C14 on a asus p8z77-i motherboard
> 
> the only ploblem is that the cooler is sticking out over the side of the board (agenst the PSU) and i calculated it to be arround 1.6cm its sticking out over the board, my question is now how much space is there between the motherboard and the PSU?
> btw the cooler will just clear the VRM board by about 3mm (lil close i know)


Just to let people know that a Noctua NH-C14 on an Asus P8Z77-I will go into a Lian Li PC-Q08.

I've got a build blog here about the whole process.
http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=65338


----------



## b4ld0

Has anyone tried the new Noctua NH-L9i on this motherboard ?
I couldn't use it in my Intel DQ67EP because it touches two capacitors hgher than the rest in the CPU area.
The compability list in Noctua website it's not very reliable because acording to them a lot of motherboards are compatible,
but I think they haven't really tested and just update it as they recieve complaints from customers,
as it was my case with DQ67EP.

Thanks.


----------



## Benbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4ld0*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Noctua NH-L9i on this motherboard ?
> I couldn't use it in my Intel DQ67EP because it touches two capacitors hgher than the rest in the CPU area.
> The compability list in Noctua website it's not very reliable because acording to them a lot of motherboards are compatible,
> but I think they haven't really tested and just update it as they recieve complaints from customers,
> as it was my case with DQ67EP.
> Thanks.


Using this CPU on an p8z77i has no sense. The NH-L9i is designed for low power CPU (so no overclock) and the p8z77i deluxe is meant for overclocking (and cost around 100$ more than a regular m-itx board).


----------



## rossb

I can confirm that a Prolimatech Megahalems or Super Mega will fit on this board.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> It does clear everything just fine.


Thanks for the picture. I'm using Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM. Will the CNPS9900-MAX block this RAM in the P8Z77-I Deluxe?


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> It does clear everything just fine.


Or do you maybe have a picture from the other side (showing the RAM) while the CNPS9900 MAX is installed?


----------



## eatkabab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daddyboy*
> 
> Hey Guys...
> I' am new here, and i subscribed specially to show you guys some pictures of my new HTPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe with a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
> Does it fits??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Greetz from Holland


So I'm trying to fit my backplate on the same motherboard and I feel like the plates padded feet are putting a lot of pressure on the small diodes and other components around the mounting holes. Is this okay? I was thinking about using a rubber washer to lift it off a little bit...


----------



## Fonne

P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD + Cooler Master 612S in Push/Pull = Same size as the mobo











This is with my Samsung Green = No problem ....



And here with my G.Skill Trident X 2400 Mhz = The fan needs to be moved higher up ....

The backplate was hitting one point on the back, so some washer should be used I think - Have not got the time to test more right now ...


----------



## danny.nguyen

Hi guys,

Can anyone tried these stuff with the prodigy case without obstructing anything?

Can Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe fit with this Phanteks PH-TC14CS cup cooler in the Prodigy case without any obstacles.

I have ram:

16GB PC3-12800 (1600MHz) Intel‚® Extreme Masters Memory, Limited Edition (PVI316G160C9K)

Please confirm that it's ok or not.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## caspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0kk*
> 
> I am planning a build with this board in the Fractal Design Node 304 when it comes out later this month. Link to Case info: http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=94
> It accomodates up to a 165mm tower heatsink -- is there any that fit this board correctly? It seems the backplates are the biggest problems. I have a drill and some tin snips and I'm not afraid to use them.
> The Coolermaster 212 would be at a nice price, but the previous poster that tried didn't seem to find a way to make it work so I'm Guessing thats out....
> I see the Noctua NH-D14 fits, but I am looking for alternative (hopefully cheaper ones!). However, this would definitely work in my case, and I could use the rear fan to replace the case's exhaust.
> Alternately, I was also wondering if the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 would clear the rear exhaust fan.
> Picture showing the fan depth: http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/4415/dsc6821k.jpg
> Here is a previous picture by DaddyBoy in this thread showing the heatpipes going towards the back of the board: http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1a/600x450px-LL-1a48af0d_IMG_2328.jpeg


For the record (and the benefit of anybody else thinking about doing the same), I just finished a Fractal Design Node 304 build with the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe motherboard, and the Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo heatsink + fan *does* fit.

With some creative cabling work, I also managed to cram in a Antec EarthWatts EA-550 Platinum PSU (anybody looking for ideas, it works, but I'd recommend a modular PSU, or at least one with shorter/unsleeved cables for easier cable management), 3x 3.5" HDDs + a 2.5" SSD, and an ATI Radeon HD 6950 (left over from previous build).



However, I wouldn't recommend this combo of parts unless you've built a couple PCs before, because it was a major pain to route all the cables! I ended up taking most everything apart about 3-4 times due to the trial and error process of getting everything to fit.

*Some more details:*

*Daughterboard and the 212 Evo*
There's about a 1.5mm clearance between the daughterboard and the 212 Evo, and they don't touch, so this is fine.

*Memory and the 212 Evo*
The fan on the 212 definitely does hang over about half of the memory slot closest to it. I used low profile memory, but if your case is big enough you could compensate by moving the fan up a cm or two.

*Does the 212 Evo fit in the Node 304 case with the P8Z77-I Deluxe mobo?*
Yes - there's about a 1cm clearance between the ends of heatsink pipes (which stick out of the heatsink itself) and the case when it's closed - see pics below.

*212 Evo backplate and the P8Z77-I Deluxe's circuitry*
Yes, the backplate of the Hyper 212 Evo does impact the circuitry of the P8Z77-I Deluxe in one spot (as shown in this previous post), but you can live with it. The backplate has insulating tape on it, so it shouldn't cause any short circuiting, and the 212 comes with 4 sticky rubber pads. Sticking those pads on each of the 4 contact points of the backplate seemed to distribute the load a lot more, though it was pretty damn fiddly getting the backplate on when I did this because I had to apply pressure to the front to push the screws through, pressure to the backplate to hold it in place, hold the mobo up somehow, and manage to screw the screws in too, all at the same time - thank god this mobo is mini-itx so I could stand it on its side easily! Probably worth not tightening the screws so much.

*212 Evo backplate and the Node 304*
Not an issue - the backplate easily fitted between the mobo and the bottom of the case.

*212 Evo + 4x Hard Drives/SSDs*
There is next to no clearance between the 212's fan and the HDD mounts (pictured below). The Node 304 forces you to mount your HDDs with the connectors facing towards the motherboard (otherwise the mounting holes don't match up with the HDD's holes), so this is a problem if you also want to fit a full size graphics card.



Picturing the front of the case and looking towards the fan mounted on the back of the case, imagine each of the 6 possible HDD mount positions being numbered 1 to 6. Now, spots 1 + 2 are taken up by the full size graphics card, spot 6 can easily fit one full size 3.5" drive in the rightmost bay, but spots 3-5 are ridiculously hard to fit 3.5" drives into (2.5" drives you *can* mount backwards - in fact I recommend it if your PSU's cables are long enough - so they're fine). To do it, I had to whip out some SATA cables with 90° connectors from a previous build (the P8Z77-I Deluxe package gives you 1x 90° 6GB/s SATA cable, 1x straight 6GB/s SATA cable and 2x straight 3GB/s SATA cables), and the cables are resting against the edge of the fan's mount. No pics of this, but it's so cramped they wouldn't be very helpful anyway.

*More Pics*
From the left side of the case:


And from the right side


Closeups showing daughterboard isn't impacted by the 212 Evo:



Top down view showing the 212 Evo's fan hanging over the memory slot:


So, it's all built now, and I'm pretty happy with it. One thing I'd change if I was to do it again would be to get a different PSU, because the Antec EA-550 Platinum is on the loud side, the cables are way too long for this case, and, while it looks pretty, the sleeving of the cables makes it hard to maneuver them where you want them (although it also makes them more likely to stay in the correct position, so that's perhaps a wash).

So that ended up a little more than I was expecting, but hopefully it helps some people







If anyone has any specific questions, feel free to ask; pm me if I don't reply in a day or two - clearly I'm not a regular here, or at least not yet ;-)

*Edit:* Received a pm asking for clarification about mobo circuitry being impacted by 212 Evo; here's my response.

What I specifically did was stick the rubber pads to the 212 Evo's backplate, at the points of the backplate where it usually contacts the mobo. Maybe I can convey it with some crude ASCII art of a side view of one of the corners:

Code:



Code:


---                     
    \                <- curvy "leg" part of backplate
      \     ___      <- screw
        -----|--
        ==== |       <- rubber pad
---------o---|-----  <- back of mobo (mobo being upside down here, and o is the circuitry)
            [|]      <- nut holding the screw in place

So that means that the rubber pads on one of the four corners *are* up against a little bit of circuitry (can't say I'm an electronics guy, but from memory it looked like a little diode). The circuitry sticks out maybe 1-1.5mm and the pad rests on it, and to me it seems like the load is distributed onto the rest of the mobo as well in that corner (thanks to using the pad - without the pad, it'd all be on the circuitry).

Then I tightened the other 3 corners a bit less than I normally would have (i.e. tight then untighten them a turn or half a turn), and when actually mounting the HSF I made the sure to tighten the problem corner a bit more as well.

End result, cooler sticks flat on the CPU, and I haven't had any problems since I built it almost two weeks ago. Been gaming in 30-35 degree heat these last couple of days and no issues!


----------



## rossb

Well done! You have seemingly done the impossible. I struggled with a similar build but couldn't make it work, so moved everything into an SG09.

How are the noise and temps?


----------



## caspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> Well done! You have seemingly done the impossible. I struggled with a similar build but couldn't make it work, so moved everything into an SG09.


Wow that is an epic build log! Shame about all those dead parts (I probably would've changed direction after killing the mobo, haha), but at least you ended up with a decent build in the end









I was _this_ close to buying the Asrock board as well, but the cooling situation seemed like it'd be quite hard. Very glad that the 212 Evo fit, because the other option was the Scythe Ninja 3 (as mentioned earlier in this thread), but that's twice as expensive and not available in Perth, Australia (so add another $10-20 for shipping from the east coast).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> How are the noise and temps?


Noise is surprisingly good. I don't have a meter handy but I can't hear the 212 until it's under load. The fans on the Node 304 are also pretty quiet. About the only thing which lets me down is the EA-550 PSU, which seems to be the loudest (and unfortunately doesn't have any external fan control). It's definitely noticeable when it's sitting on your desk half a metre away, enough so that I moved it to the bottom.

My previous build was an Antec P182 (similar to the P183 but 4 years older - great case though) with 6 HDDs in it, same gfx card, Corsair HX650 PSU, and a Thermalright Ultra-90 with a Noctua fan (long time ago - can't remember the model); so aside from the HDDs, built to be damn quiet. I think this Node 304 build is quieter, but the noise is a more noticeable pitch - again, that's the PSU letting me down.. seems like it's hard to get quality small & silent PSUs in Aus - I couldn't find any of the SPCR-recommended PSUs for a reasonable price here, so I went for one with high efficiency (93%) which I knew would fit.

Temperatures.. well, 3 HDDs and an excess of sleeved cables blocking the air intake isn't a recipe for cool box, though I guess the SSD makes it better than it could be. The 212's fan basically takes nicely warm air from the 3 HDDs and pushes it over the HSF - it's definitely hot air coming out the back exhaust fan. The PSU exhaust on the right doesn't get hot, and the gfx exhaust I'm not sure about - haven't stressed out the GPU yet - but since it's up against the exhaust I can't really see what's going to go wrong there. I do have the case raised (on some of the packing styrofoam the case came in) so that the PSU intake isn't blocked by the carpet.

Bearing all that in mind, a successful (i.e. no errors) 8 hour prime95 blend torture test with the CPU turbo boosting to 4.2ghz saw maxes across the 4 cores of the 3570k which ranged from 85c to 95c (in "cool" Perth weather - ambient temp 25/26c), which is below the 105c max but on the high side of what people recommend for operating temps (but then this is a torture test - I doubt I'll get up to that while gaming). I can dial that OC - is it really an overclock if I only change the max turbo boost multiplier? haha - up to 4.5 ghz across the 4 cores with no problem, I was just a bit worried about doing a torture test under those conditions, since my understanding is turbo boost uses more power and hence generates more heat than is strictly necessary.

So, temps aren't great, but I can live with them. Should get better as SSD prices drop and I swap out some HDDs with SSDs. Total cost of the build excluding gfx and storage was ~$850-900, so if I have to replace that within a year it won't be a huge deal. (Though given I mostly went for overkill high quality parts, I'm hoping I won't have to!)


----------



## rossb

For the PSU, if you want to replace it with something quieter you could try these, which are available in Australia from PCCG (see links below) or Skycomp:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=14393

'http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_995&products_id=21572

The only caveat is that I had the Silverstone PSU twice and it blew up twice, but maybe I was just unlucky. It is certainly quiet. The Seasonic S12ii is also extremely quiet - I bought one for the Node 304 and it fits, but decided to use it for something else when I abandoned the Node.


----------



## caspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> For the PSU, if you want to replace it with something quieter you could try these, which are available in Australia from PCCG (see links below) or Skycomp:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=14393
> 'http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_995&products_id=21572


Ahh I should have asked before I bought everything.. maybe in a month or two when my savings account has recovered








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> The only caveat is that I had the Silverstone PSU twice and it blew up twice, but maybe I was just unlucky. It is certainly quiet. The Seasonic S12ii is also extremely quiet - I bought one for the Node 304 and it fits, but decided to use it for something else when I abandoned the Node.


Thanks, will bear that in mind - you wouldn't think that a $165 PSU would fail twice!


----------



## Quest4Tech

@Daddyboy,

Thanks for posting the photos of the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe with the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 REV B.

You drilled a hole in the cooler's backplate to allow the Zyy chipset heatsink pin to not hit the cooler backplate....

QUESTION: Why? Is there some reason you mounted the Scythe backplate 90 degrees in the wrong direction on top of the LGA1155 backplate? Am I missing something? I mean the Scythe plate is made to be mounted either way, but the heatsink itself appears to be able to be positioned all ways REGARDLESS of it's backplate orientation. So I am assuming there must be a reason why you went to all the trouble of drilling an extra hole for the Z77 when it appears all you needed to do was rotate the Scythe backplate 90 degrees.

See another photo here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1241916/cooler-for-asus-p8z77-i-deluxe/90

Also, this other photo makes it look like your Scythe backplate is not mounted flush against the LGA1155 backplate. Not sure why it obviously looks that way in your photo....


----------



## RazielWard

I just wanted to make a post in this sub about fitting my Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO. I love the price and reviews for the cooler and knew I wanted to use it, but when I saw that the back plate squishes some motherboard components I just couldn't stomach the thought of doing that.

My first thought to fix the issue was to just mod the bracket and dremel away the offending piece. It would make for a very easy fix, but again I just thought there must be a better way. At this point I read this entire thread multiple times, plus a host of others trying to glean any alternative coolers that might work for me. In the end I couldn't find anything with the price/performance ratio that didn't have other issues.

Then the solution came to me. Nylon washers! 4 of those puppies would raise the bracket over the offending motherboard components and I'd have no need to cut anything. I used 4 #6 nylon washers. They were a tight fit over the bolt threads, and perhaps if they made a #7 it would have worked better, but in the end I'm very happy with the results.



The nylon washer lifts the bracket just enough. I made sure the little thingy wasn't squished by running a piece of paper through the very tiny gap.



The Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO successfully installed. The case is supposed to arrive tomorrow, so it is yet to be seen if there is enough clearance between the motherboard and case for the back plate. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MrMcSavage

Hi all this is my first post so go easy







. This is my first pc build and thought some of you might find the pics useful.

Noctua NH-d14 on a P8Z77-I DELUXE







There's still some work to do like put on a exhaust fan on the back. It's a 20mm gap.
If anyone has and questions or want some measerments taken just ask


----------



## drabun

i'm gonna buy this mobo from my friend half price, put it in ATX, and i think i won't use discrete graphics, so i won't have many clearance issues, but i'm confusing the cooler
given the rising position of the daughter board, i wonder which is better to help air flows through the VRM, tower or top-down cooler? any idea?


----------



## 1kke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> AXP140 does not fit. Check the Beastly mATX/mITX thread.
> 
> We can't really know what will fit since it is not released yet. I actually think any short tower cooler will be fine. They demoed a NH-D14 to fit on it so height is the only issue with most symmetrical coolers.


I can verify that this is true.


----------



## jcbones79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4ld0*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Noctua NH-L9i on this motherboard ?
> I couldn't use it in my Intel DQ67EP because it touches two capacitors hgher than the rest in the CPU area.
> The compability list in Noctua website it's not very reliable because acording to them a lot of motherboards are compatible,
> but I think they haven't really tested and just update it as they recieve complaints from customers,
> as it was my case with DQ67EP.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you ever get a good reply to this question friend?

Circumstance has led to box of all kinds of good gear coming my way and, though as noted by another member, this board is made to overbuild, i have it and fel like building a little HTPC - use what you've got, right?

So it has an i3 IvyB,
will go in an Lian Li Q03,
will have a large Anatec Gold PSU (way over kill.... but free) and
no room for a cpu cooler to speak of -

either have to mod case and mount radiator for water cooling outside of case or verify this Noctua will fit - $50 bucks either way (only investment for entirety of HTPC), less work with Noctua.... and dont have to worry about asking hose lengths on liq/h2o coolers either....

Thanks anyone who will help

bones....


----------



## jackharvest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazielWard*
> 
> I just wanted to make a post in this sub about fitting my Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO. I love the price and reviews for the cooler and knew I wanted to use it, but when I saw that the back plate squishes some motherboard components I just couldn't stomach the thought of doing that.
> 
> My first thought to fix the issue was to just mod the bracket and dremel away the offending piece. It would make for a very easy fix, but again I just thought there must be a better way. At this point I read this entire thread multiple times, plus a host of others trying to glean any alternative coolers that might work for me. In the end I couldn't find anything with the price/performance ratio that didn't have other issues.
> 
> Then the solution came to me. Nylon washers! 4 of those puppies would raise the bracket over the offending motherboard components and I'd have no need to cut anything. I used 4 #6 nylon washers. They were a tight fit over the bolt threads, and perhaps if they made a #7 it would have worked better, but in the end I'm very happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> The nylon washer lifts the bracket just enough. I made sure the little thingy wasn't squished by running a piece of paper through the very tiny gap.
> 
> 
> 
> The Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO successfully installed. The case is supposed to arrive tomorrow, so it is yet to be seen if there is enough clearance between the motherboard and case for the back plate. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Did you ever find out whether or not this will fit without issues between the bracket and the chassis? I'm planning on doing exactly what you recommend if it still clears the bottom. What case are you putting into?


----------



## jcbones79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcbones79*
> 
> Did you ever get a good reply to this question friend?
> 
> Circumstance has led to box of all kinds of good gear coming my way and, though as noted by another member, this board is made to overbuild, i have it and fel like building a little HTPC - use what you've got, right?
> 
> So it has an i3 IvyB,
> will go in an Lian Li Q03,
> will have a large Anatec Gold PSU (way over kill.... but free) and
> no room for a cpu cooler to speak of -
> 
> either have to mod case and mount radiator for water cooling outside of case or verify this Noctua will fit - $50 bucks either way (only investment for entirety of HTPC), less work with Noctua.... and dont have to worry about asking hose lengths on liq/h2o coolers either....
> 
> Thanks anyone who will help
> 
> bones....


An Update:

The Noctua fit like a glove. Ultimately the system went together quite well, easier than i had hoped after seeing the Q03 case. I debated over springing for an SFX PSU but read elsewhere that having an oversized, high quality PSU in the Q03 box was a good idea; this is due to the PSU providing the main chassis fan for the case. So with an oversized PSU, it never works anywhere close to its capacity and therefore the PSU's heat v/s its fans cooling capacity leaves the PSU quite cool with its fan barely spinning up. Between the Anatec PSU and the Noctua CPU cooler the system is all but dead silent from 3' away and my temps at idle range from 38-42 C; under HTPC loads the temps bump up to 40-45 C with no additional noticeable fan noise, though i do note that speed must increase per the increase in moving air. Running Prime95 just as a safety test, temps ranged from 42-48 with the occasional spike over 50C, up to 54C, but these spikes are short lived; as these spikes did occur the fans spun up to audible for the first time since powering the system up and the temps quickly dropped back to the ~45C range with the fans dropping dropping back to near silent almost simultaneously. Following the 120 minute run of Prime95 the box was cool and silent after 3 or 4 minutes.

Final Build Specs:

-Lian Li Q03-B
-i3 3225
-xfx 6670
-Samsung 840 SSD - 120GB
-WD 2.5" HDD - 750GB
-unknown slim optical/BluRay drive
-Anatec 650w 80+ Gold PSU
-Asus p8z77-I deluxe/WD
-8GB Memory

Lessons learned for the Q03 box:

-I like the oversized, high quality PSU - allows the PSU to double as a chassis fan why remaining practically dead silent during all use other than stress testing

-the Noctua is definitely not a replacement for the radiator on your race car, but on an ITX build in a pretty small box with an SSD, 2.5" HDD, slim optical blu-ray, 6670 graphics card and an efficient PSU overkill doubling as a chassis fan, the Noctua is perfect.

-keep lots of little SATA cables around during this build - every inch of cable you dont use is better cooling in your case and i imagine that if you picked up this board space and cooling are likely to be the two items atop the priorities.

Final Thoughts:

If i hadn't stumbled into most of the parts at no cost to me, i would have built my HTPC a bit more basic; having said that, this is a sweet machine. As a long time Gigabyte builder, i have no regrets with the Asus MB. it is apparently well built, has yielded a very stable system and allowed me to have a powerhouse full of features in a case smaller than my shoe boxes.... Just wish Asus would head comments on color scheme - i could never use their color schemes building a gamer or enthusiast rig for a client, say in a HAF-XB - i would get laughed at! Quite a shame as i really like the Asus BIOS.........


----------



## Matt0754

Has anyone ever put a xigmatek Thor's hammer on this motherboard? or know if it fits??









I used to have one and it was fairly decent on an old atx build.



They are selling them on ebay for 15 quid and I'm trying to judge if it will bump into VRM board at the back of the mobo before i buy one


----------



## Phobia

It might fit from the upper side, not sure if it fits on the bracket


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt0754*
> 
> Has anyone ever put a xigmatek Thor's hammer on this motherboard? or know if it fits??


*Yes*...Go to *post #125* and you will see a Noctua DH-14 on the I-Deluxe. If that heatsink can fit, almost any other heatsink can







...Besides the Thor's Hammer is much smaller than the DH-14.


----------



## Translator

Hi guys,
I'd like to share some pics of Noctua NH-L12 on this motherboard.
Building a gaming system in Lian Li PC-Q08B








http://ifotki.info/14/534ccdaa8bf7ba5428bab1633a270364b02434151182175.jpg.htmlhttp://ifotki.info/14/0fe4a82e7fd3cb13b838dd092b2b996ab02434151182184.jpg.htmlhttp://ifotki.info/14/fc3e795dfbf68a8882702c4ef9492108b02434151182191.jpg.html
http://ifotki.info/14/b3722ee181cf603c3e31c94c784541eab02434151182195.jpg.htmlhttp://ifotki.info/14/8421d402313bd67a438ed9bd7653fca7b02434151182200.jpg.html


----------



## Translator

http://ifotki.info/14/3e15cf27049cdd55d6b9dcce5bdb2f86b02434151182611.jpg.html
http://ifotki.info/14/a4ac47074dbe79529c11cc9867f0eebcb02434151182616.jpg.html
http://ifotki.info/14/e9a15e6ffd27fa8f0f6cd6a4344efc74b02434151182619.jpg.html
http://ifotki.info/14/cee800e08f058fbc3d42db3c41c5e303b02434151182623.jpg.html
http://ifotki.info/14/1e31e49a4aedcbfd16fca5d139886b09b02434151182630.jpg.html
http://ifotki.info/14/87dc2c09d04619465352fc7521c9801cb02434151182568.jpg.html


----------



## MiiX

Anyone got pictures with this board and the Swiftech Apogee Drive II in different positions? Would be great if anyone had it


----------



## Nous

Anyone know whether the new Noctua NH-U14S would fit into this Mobo?


----------



## Andorski

With this board, a Noctua NH-C14, and low heat spreader RAM (e.g. Corsair Vengeance low profile version), will I be able to put on the heat sink with a 120x120x25mm fan on the bottom with the heatsink positioned in a way where the heatpipes are on the side of the I/O panel? I'm configuring a build for the NCASE M1 crowdfunded case and this is the only orientation that the heatsink will fit in.

I have the image of this configuration right here, so I guess I just need to know if a low heat spreader RAM like the Corsair Vengeance LP will fit underneath it.


----------



## bigounet

Prolimatech SAMUEL 17

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/pcdebig.jpg/ Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/img0485du.jpg/ Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/img0481nj.jpg/ Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/img0482g.jpg/ Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/img0483vn.jpg/ Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/img0484kw.jpg/ Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Phobia

Hoooot!!!


----------



## par

i replaced chipset and vrm heatsinks











































-
















-

































-







-
















-


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> i replaced chipset and vrm heatsinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -










impressive!


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> i replaced chipset and vrm heatsinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


What Was the temps on the vrms and what is it now?


----------



## par

stop quote all the pics for all your post pls XD

anyway.. there is a way to check vrms temp? that I know, this mobo have not vrm temperature internal sensor..

(and with the external rheobus sensor i think is useless)

on the chipset temp is better.. -10/12 in full load.. but in idle temp is always little high..


----------



## Phobia

The only way to measure them is with a digital thermometer that is set beside it, let us know


----------



## lootbag

Has anyone ever installed a waterblock for the chipset on this motherboard?
It is too hot to touch once the system has been running for a while.

I have seen a Watercool Heatkiller NSB 3.0 installed on a Asrock Z77E-ITX.
The Asrock motherboard has a little more space around the chipset, while the P8Z77-I is quite cramped.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lootbag*
> 
> Has anyone ever installed a waterblock for the chipset on this motherboard?
> It is too hot to touch once the system has been running for a while.
> 
> I have seen a Watercool Heatkiller NSB 3.0 installed on a Asrock Z77E-ITX.
> The Asrock motherboard has a little more space around the chipset, while the P8Z77-I is quite cramped.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I saw a fan installed on, but never saw a water block, let us see yours plz.


----------



## lootbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> I saw a fan installed on, but never saw a water block, let us see yours plz.


I haven't bought a waterblock yet but I am considering.

This is the Asrock Z77E-ITX and Watercool Heatkiller NSB 3.0
http://youtu.be/haCmqoJ1dOk

I think it will work on the ASUS ITX but it will be a very tight fit.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> The only way to measure them is with a digital thermometer that is set beside it, let us know


I do not have, sorry..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lootbag*
> 
> I haven't bought a waterblock yet but I am considering.
> 
> This is the Asrock Z77E-ITX and Watercool Heatkiller NSB 3.0
> http://youtu.be/haCmqoJ1dOk
> 
> I think it will work on the ASUS ITX but it will be a very tight fit.


i tried enzotech cnb-s1 and r1.. and cnb-r1 don't fit.. base is too big..

the measures of all in mm:

cnb-r1 44.7 x 44.7

HEATKILLER® NSB 39 x 39

cnb-s1 36 x 36

3 mm of difference between S1 and heatkiller.. 5.7 mm between R1 and heatkiller

i think heatkiller can fit


----------



## lootbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> I do not have, sorry..
> i tried enzotech cnb-s1 and r1.. and cnb-r1 don't fit.. base is too big..
> 
> the measures of all in mm:
> 
> cnb-r1 44.7 x 44.7
> 
> HEATKILLER® NSB 39 x 39
> 
> cnb-s1 36 x 36
> 
> 3 mm of difference between S1 and heatkiller.. 5.7 mm between R1 and heatkiller
> 
> i think heatkiller can fit


Yeah I think it can fit, there is about 40mm x 40mm space for a chipset block/heatsink on the P8Z77-I.
The Heatkiller block can rotate as well.
Thanks for the info on the CNB-S1!


----------



## par

and then do it







..i'm curious about temp with watercooling..

I was hoping liquid metal on chipset could give big gain like on ivy bridge die.. so i tried with the enzotech, but it do little gain only in full.. in idle it's the same of mx4..

so i removed liquid metal and put another time the mx4


----------



## HuwSharpe

Is the a Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe owners club? I can't find one but is rare not to have a club for something like that.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Is the a Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe owners club? I can't find one but is rare not to have a club for something like that.


now we have it









Official ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE Owners Thread/Club
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404781/official-asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-owners-thread-club#post_20286617


----------



## WiSK

Good initiative Par


----------



## Warrenaterz

Has anyone tried installing the Arctic Cooling freezer 13 onto the I-Deluxe? I was planning on getting the Zalman CNPS9900max but the installation of the Freezer seems easier. I need to put my mind at rest since I'm building my first ever rig soon. Can anyone help?


----------



## par

there is the official thread (with a lot of infos)









http://www.overclock.net/t/1404781/official-asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-owners-thread-club#post_20286617


----------



## AppJak

Oops. Sorry.


----------



## par

why not use the official thread?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1404781/official-asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-owners-thread-club#post_20286617 , see 1.3 - backplate


----------



## bashibashi1

Savage nice build!

Wanted to know how much space you actually had left between the GPU and heatsink?

Also, If anybody knows if the p8z77-I deluxe has the exact same CPU socket placement as the Impact?


----------



## WiSK

It's not exactly the same as the Impact, the CPU has a tiny bit more space between socket and daughterboard on the P8Z77-I


----------



## Wretchedbeasts




----------



## rollingtiger

Bringing this back up for anyone who was wondering about TRUE Spirit 140 Power since I had a hard time figuring it out if it would fit. The cooler fits, but the backplate needs a hole to be drilled out. I'll update this post with pictures later today.

This might help others with other ASUS itx boards as well.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wretchedbeasts*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those shots are awesome! Are they yours? Nice work!


----------

